# Oxy/fuel rig



## David_R8 (Sep 11, 2020)

I wanted to add oxy/fuel capability to my shop. 
I looked at a couple of rigs for sale and was under impressed. 
So I sourced a used oxygen tank and today I picked up a set of used Victor 350 torches and regs. 
I think I got a sweet deal: two torch bodies, one with built in flashback arrestors, and brazing, cutting and rosebud heads. 
Picked up new Type T hoses as I’m planning to use propane as fuel. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 11, 2020)

Where did you get the skills to run this stuff?


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 11, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Were did you get the skills to run this stuff?


I'm completely self-taught. I read voraciously and watch videos like a maniac. I've probably watched 75+ hrs of TIG welding videos. Likewise machining.

I'm hyper-safety conscious so I start slow and careful by doing small jobs, like heating and bending so I get a feel for the torches and how they work.


----------



## francist (Sep 11, 2020)

I don’t think I’d ever even heard of oxy-propane before you brought it up but I’m not big on that end of things. I’ve had a brand new propane forge for almost ten years already and I have yet to fire it even once (resist exclamation mark). I am looking forward to your progress though, it’ll be a learning experience for me too.

-frank


----------



## Johnwa (Sep 11, 2020)

We used oxy-propane in a cutting torch on the farm.  The tip on the torch was different  for propane.  We never welded or brazed with it though.


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 11, 2020)

Johnwa said:


> We used oxy-propane in a cutting torch on the farm. The tip on the torch was different for propane. We never welded or brazed with it though.



Thanks John, I picked up a propane cutting tip today at my LWS. 
I am curious to try welding so I may pick up an acetylene tank also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicken lights (Sep 12, 2020)

Oxy-acetylene- you light the acetylene then add oxygen 

Oxy-propane- you need to have both oxygen and propane flowing before lighting 

Other than that they are pretty similar, besides the above mentioned tip difference

I was told there was no oxy-propane brazing tip available, I’m curious how the rosebud torch works


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 12, 2020)

Chicken lights said:


> Oxy-acetylene- you light the acetylene then add oxygen
> 
> Oxy-propane- you need to have both oxygen and propane flowing before lighting
> 
> ...



I can get a oxy/propane rosebud attachment, looks like part MFN vs. MFA which is for acetylene. I may be able to just swap the tip.
The Victor info on brazing tips is a bit harder to decipher. I will call ESAB to get some clarity.


----------



## PeterT (Sep 12, 2020)

David, do you already have acetylene setup or you are looking to augment with non-acetylene fuel? I'm kind of going through a similar pros & cons thing myself so interested to hear your rationale. First off the long term goal is to get a TIG setup specifically for welding (probably your exact machine haha)

But on the torch front, in another post I was asking about acetylene bottles specifically for a brazing/heating torch like this. So the fuel commitment is just acetylene because torch uses ambient air. So not quite as hot as A-O so not suitable for welding. But I figure if I ever went to A-O setup, it would be a complimentary add-on to get the oxygen bottle & regs in the classic A-O setup.
https://www.riogrande.com/product/smith-silver-smith-acetylene-and-air-torch-kit-without-tank/500105

Then in the propane/air world, this torch seems to get high marks for hobby use; silver soldering, brazing, annealing... but I suspect maybe a bit lower heat than above given same tip, but I'm only guessing there. Use a BBQ style bottle or larger if you wish & again no separate oxygen.
https://sievert.se/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Sievert-Pro-86_ENG.pdf

Then there is the non acetylene 'fuel' + oxygen systems. Maybe I am not digging deep enough or looking at the wrong products but it seems like the oxygen addition (unless its a conventional A-O system) can get either spendy on a volume equivalent or specialized to their setup. So if you commit to a conventional oxygen bottle from a welding supplier, why bother with a fuel other than acetylene?

ps on the A-O front, I know some guys that swear by this torch. Spans the range from jewelry to welding tubing frames for aircraft.
https://www.tinmantech.com/products/welding/meco-torch-accessories/


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 12, 2020)

PeterT said:


> David, do you already have acetylene setup or you are looking to augment with non-acetylene fuel? I'm kind of going through a similar pros & cons thing myself so interested to hear your rationale. First off the long term goal is to get a TIG setup specifically for welding (probably your exact machine haha)
> 
> But on the torch front, in another post I was asking about acetylene bottles specifically for a brazing/heating torch like this. So the fuel commitment is just acetylene because torch uses ambient air. So not quite as hot as A-O so not suitable for welding. But I figure if I ever went to A-O, it would be a complimentary add-on to get the oxygen bottle & regs in the classic A-O setup.
> https://www.riogrande.com/product/smith-silver-smith-acetylene-and-air-torch-kit-without-tank/500105
> ...


Hi Peter, I don't have an acetylene setup so just trying to sort out what necessary to run propane. 
The Rio Grande torch looks interesting though I think to add oxygen you would need a completely different torch. Otherwise I don't know how that torch would mix the acetylene and oxy. 

My thinking on propane is that I can get a 20lb tank at the corner gas station for $20 vs $70 for a similar sized acetylene. So the low cost of propane is attractive. That said it takes approximately three times as much oxy to run propane vs acetylene. I exchanged my 125 cu ft oxy tank yesterday for $33 at my LWS so that's pretty cheap. Does it offset the low cost of the propane? Hard to say but I doubt it.


----------



## YotaBota (Sep 12, 2020)

I would expect that if it was more cost effective to run propane the welding shops would use it more and we'd have heard more about it. Propane is a colder flame (if you can call 2800c colder) than OA (3100c) so it will take longer to heat things up thus using more gas. And like you say it takes three times as much oxygen so there probably isn't any cost saving so it comes down to your experience and comfort level. All you can do is try them and see which works better for you. 
David - I have OA if you want to set up a test to compare the two systems.


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 12, 2020)

YotaBota said:


> I would expect that if it was more cost effective to run propane the welding shops would use it more and we'd have heard more about it. Propane is a colder flame (if you can call 2800c colder) than OA (3100c) so it will take longer to heat things up thus using more gas. And like you say it takes three times as much oxygen so there probably isn't any cost saving so it comes down to your experience and comfort level. All you can do is try them and see which works better for you.
> David - I have OA if you want to set up a test to compare the two systems.


Thanks for the offer!
I am a bit on the fence. My torch set is all oxy/acetylene so if I go to propane I need different tips for heating, cutting and as @Chicken lights noted brazing also. The cutting tip is cheap <$15, and I already bought one. The rosebud heating head is not cheap but I think that I can use a different head on the same 'wand'.


----------



## PeterT (Sep 12, 2020)

_>The Rio Grande torch looks interesting though I think to add oxygen you would need a completely different torch. _

Yes that's exactly correct. The torch is acetylene only (or plus ambient air if you want to state it completely) so there is no conversion kit to add oxygen. What I meant was if I eventually bought an O-A torch setup like the MECO, at least I would have the acetylene tank.


_> My thinking on propane is that I can get a 20lb tank at the corner gas station for $20 vs $70 for a similar sized acetylene. So the low cost of propane is attractive. That said it takes approximately three times as much oxy to run propane vs acetylene. I exchanged my 125 cu ft oxy tank yesterday for $33 at my LWS so that's pretty cheap. Does it offset the low cost of the propane? Hard to say but I doubt it._

OK, that's what I was wondering. When I called one of the local welding suppliers that I referenced in my prior post, there was a charge for the tank (essentially a 5 year term) and of course charge for the gas when filled up. I actually didn't ask how much oxygen cost because I was just inquiring about acetylene at the time. So you are saying $33 for the (oxygen) gas itself?


----------



## Chicken lights (Sep 12, 2020)

YotaBota said:


> I would expect that if it was more cost effective to run propane the welding shops would use it more and we'd have heard more about it. Propane is a colder flame (if you can call 2800c colder) than OA (3100c) so it will take longer to heat things up thus using more gas. And like you say it takes three times as much oxygen so there probably isn't any cost saving so it comes down to your experience and comfort level. All you can do is try them and see which works better for you.
> David - I have OA if you want to set up a test to compare the two systems.


Back when I was doing a lot of heavy cutting I estimated it at one 20 lb (BBQ) propane tank to 10 K sized (largest size) of oxygen

It used to be $50-60 for a tank of oxygen, and $20-25 for propane, whereas acetylene was around $100
Plus every hardware store and gas station has propane when needed. No tank purchase or rental fees for an acetylene

I always hear oxy-propane is unsafe or doesn’t get hot enough or whatever. I know one salvage yard that used oxy-propane for 30 years, and most salvage yards around here that’s all they run. I would think businesses would look at numbers pretty close on consumables, especially stuff like cutting torch gas that they use a lot of.

But that’s primarily cutting. I never plan to braze anything, my cutting torch is strictly a cutting torch, I can’t use any other heads


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 12, 2020)

PeterT said:


> _>_
> OK, that's what I was wondering. When I called one of the local welding suppliers that I referenced in my prior post, there was a charge for the tank (essentially a 5 year term) and of course charge for the gas when filled up. I actually didn't ask how much oxygen cost because I was just inquiring about acetylene at the time. So you are saying $33 for the (oxygen) gas itself?


Yes, I bought a used tank from a member local to me and took it to Barry Hamel my local welding supply. 
Total cost was $33 for a full exchanged 125 cu ft tank. That's $3 less than KMS advertised price for a 110 cu ft tank.


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 12, 2020)

Chicken lights said:


> Back when I was doing a lot of heavy cutting I estimated it at one 20 lb (BBQ) propane tank to 10 K sized (largest size) of oxygen
> 
> It used to be $50-60 for a tank of oxygen, and $20-25 for propane, whereas acetylene was around $100
> Plus every hardware store and gas station has propane when needed. No tank purchase or rental fees for an acetylene
> ...


Yes, my needs are heating and cutting. I can't see myself welding though brazing is an option. I do have TIG available but I've never tried it for brazing.


----------



## Chicken lights (Sep 12, 2020)

That’s my setup. The cart was $70 at Praxair, can’t hardly make it for that price


----------



## Brent H (Sep 12, 2020)

@David_R8 

most of the ship yards and fly by night repair/ship work folks are Oxy/propane - it’s a lot cheaper and most of the ship yard cutters/fabbers are pretty unskilled and wasteful.  Makes perfect sense to use cheaper consumables like gasses etc for jobs.  

for @Chicken lights set up It makes perfect sense as the poor lad is always on the road.  - 

what is the pressures you are dealing with for the propane?  Acetylene is only about 5psi for thicker stuff - do you need to run the propane higher?


----------



## Janger (Sep 12, 2020)

Mr. safety comment 
David your regulators might have flash back arrestors but I do not see any on other pictures. The Rio grande torch seems to be missing it too. I was told by the weld instructor they are required in Alberta anyway. Be a good thing to add to any torch setups.


----------



## Chicken lights (Sep 12, 2020)

Brent H said:


> @David_R8
> 
> most of the ship yards and fly by night repair/ship work folks are Oxy/propane - it’s a lot cheaper and most of the ship yard cutters/fabbers are pretty unskilled and wasteful.  Makes perfect sense to use cheaper consumables like gasses etc for jobs.
> 
> ...


I should look but I want to say 5-10 psi on propane and around 50 psi on oxygen


----------



## PeterT (Sep 12, 2020)

Yes I remember watching a video on the Smith torch & they specifically said did not require flashback arrest. One would think in a lawsuit itchy country they would err on the safe side & recommend it be there. I really don't know if its the absence of oxygen line that makes it different (air is sucked in at the base of the torch handle mixed with acetylene downstream at the tip). So more like a butane torch principle? I'd be inclined to install FBA anyways, but good point.


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 12, 2020)

Janger said:


> Mr. safety comment
> David your regulators might have flash back arrestors but I do not see any on other pictures. The Rio grande torch seems to be missing it too. I was told by the weld instructor they are required in Alberta anyway. Be a good thing to add to any torch setups.



Thanks John, 
This torch body has built in arrestors. There’s one on the oxy reg but oddly not on the fuel reg. 
I’m going to add new arrestors on both regs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicken lights (Sep 12, 2020)

Janger said:


> Mr. safety comment
> David your regulators might have flash back arrestors but I do not see any on other pictures. The Rio grande torch seems to be missing it too. I was told by the weld instructor they are required in Alberta anyway. Be a good thing to add to any torch setups.


But the bungee cords holding my tanks to the cart are good to go?


----------



## DPittman (Sep 13, 2020)

David_R8 said:


> Yes, my needs are heating and cutting. I can't see myself welding though brazing is an option. I do have TIG available but I've never tried it for brazing.


I used to do a bit of oxy/acet welding and was fairly good at it but that was 25 years ago and my mig welder has basically filled that purpose ( but wish I had a tig also). And never seem to find a need anymore for gas welding.

I still like having an oxy/acet setup for heating, brazing and even the occasional cut yet.  On the farm it usually required the biggest tips for as it always involved big chunks of iron.  I now have bought the tiniest ones available for silver soldering stuff.

I think one of the last real gas welding job I remember doing was welding on a new muffler on an old truck and for that, a gas welding torch was just the ticket for that job.  Does anyone know if they still use that in a muffler shop these days?


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 13, 2020)

DPittman said:


> I used to do a bit of oxy/acet welding and was fairly good at it but that was 25 years ago and my mig welder has basically filled that purpose ( but wish I had a tig also). And never seem to find a need anymore for gas welding.
> 
> I still like having an oxy/acet setup for heating, brazing and even the occasional cut yet. On the farm it usually required the biggest tips for as it always involved big chunks of iron. I now have bought the tiniest ones available for silver soldering stuff.
> 
> I think one of the last real gas welding job I remember doing was welding on a new muffler on an old truck and for that, a gas welding torch was just the ticket for that job. Does anyone know if they still use that in a muffler shop these days?



I’ll admit that I am curious about trying oxy/acetylene welding but I’m leery about the acetylene tank in my home shop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## historicalarms (Sep 14, 2020)

Check with your local Oxy supply store for the noxious gas created when cutting or welding galvanized metals before using either propane or Oxy on such coated metals...I was on a crew one time where 3 guys were carted off to the hospital for a week in some sort of "breathing chamber" after using one or the other. Extremely noxious fumes are created with one or the other but I cant remember which for the life of me right now. The company got a directive from Ab. safety board to use "the opposite" to what was used in that instance.


----------



## DPittman (Sep 14, 2020)

historicalarms said:


> Check with your local Oxy supply store for the noxious gas created when cutting or welding galvanized metals before using either propane or Oxy on such coated metals...I was on a crew one time where 3 guys were carted off to the hospital for a week in some sort of "breathing chamber" after using one or the other. Extremely noxious fumes are created with one or the other but I cant remember which for the life of me right now. The company got a directive from Ab. safety board to use "the opposite" to what was used in that instance.


I was always told the galvanized metal was a bad thing when using an acetylene torch....I didn't know there was a difference with propane.  I have made the crazy green, heavy smoke with my rig many many times but try to avoid inhaling it.


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 14, 2020)

historicalarms said:


> Check with your local Oxy supply store for the noxious gas created when cutting or welding galvanized metals before using either propane or Oxy on such coated metals...I was on a crew one time where 3 guys were carted off to the hospital for a week in some sort of "breathing chamber" after using one or the other. Extremely noxious fumes are created with one or the other but I cant remember which for the life of me right now. The company got a directive from Ab. safety board to use "the opposite" to what was used in that instance.





DPittman said:


> I was always told the galvanized metal was a bad thing when using an acetylene torch....I didn't know there was a difference with propane.  I have made the crazy green, heavy smoke with my rig many many times but try to avoid inhaling it.



Definitely!
I have some galvanized pipe lengths leftover from a chainlink fence install that I'd like to use to use a legs for my welding table but I'm leery about using them because of the coating.


----------



## DPittman (Sep 14, 2020)

David_R8 said:


> Definitely!
> I have some galvanized pipe lengths leftover from a chainlink fence install that I'd like to use to use a legs for my welding table but I'm leery about using them because of the coating.


You can grind off the coating in the area you need to weld.  You can also burn off the coating in open fresh air but im sure that would still be frowned upon by the safety police.  Be carefull and you can be safe.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Sep 14, 2020)

David_R8 said:


> I’ll admit that I am curious about trying oxy/acetylene welding but I’m leery about the acetylene tank in my home shop.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Leery how? Fire? Explosion? Off-gasses?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 14, 2020)

kevin.decelles said:


> Leery how? Fire? Explosion? Off-gasses?


I might be overly cautious but it's the risk of explosion that worries me. That said, I have two 20lb propane tanks, one in the BBQ next to my house and another in the shed. So maybe I'm just being paranoid.


----------



## Tom O (Sep 14, 2020)

David_R8 said:


> I might be overly cautious but it's the risk of explosion that worries me. That said, I have two 20lb propane tanks, one in the BBQ next to my house and another in the shed. So maybe I'm just being paranoid.



I think the whole paranoid thing is brought on by flashback on lower/ empty bottles before people started using the flash eliminator.


----------



## Tom O (Sep 14, 2020)

David_R8 said:


> Definitely!
> I have some galvanized pipe lengths leftover from a chainlink fence install that I'd like to use to use a legs for my welding table but I'm leery about using them because of the coating.


Put them in a vat of white vinegar it will remove the zinc.


----------



## DPittman (Sep 14, 2020)

Tom O said:


> Put them in a vat of white vinegar it will remove the zinc.


Muriatic acid works really well also.


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 14, 2020)

Tom O said:


> Put them in a vat of white vinegar it will remove the zinc.





DPittman said:


> Muriatic acid works really well also.


Indeed, that is what I've discovered.
Since I don't have anything I can easily submerge a 32" length, I may just treat 6" of the end.

Edit:I suppose I could get a length of 4" ABS, cap one end and fill it with pickling vinegar.


----------



## Johnwa (Sep 15, 2020)

David_R8 said:


> I might be overly cautious but it's the risk of explosion that worries me. That said, I have two 20lb propane tanks, one in the BBQ next to my house and another in the shed. So maybe I'm just being paranoid.



Other than the flashback issue, acetylene is far safer than propane inside a shop.  Over filled propane bottles, or full ones on an extremely hot day, will vent propane to relieve the pressure.  That’s also the reason propane powered vehicles aren’t allowed in indoor parades.


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 15, 2020)

Johnwa said:


> Other than the flashback issue, acetylene is far safer than propane inside a shop.  Over filled propane bottles, or full ones on an extremely hot day, will vent propane to relieve the pressure.  That’s also the reason propane powered vehicles aren’t allowed in indoor parades.


Thanks John, I'm rethinking the propane/acetylene approach. 
One of the torch bodies has built-in arrestors as do the regs so that has me covered there. I'm a safety-nut that's why I'm apprehensive.


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 18, 2020)

Well I got an estimate for propane compatible torch nozzles for my current torch bodies.
New #6 rosebud $239.55
New brazing head $87.08
Two brazing tips $87.79
Total including tax is $462

A 20 lb propane tank swap is $30 at my corner Esso.
A B tank is $52 to fill.
$462 is a heck of a lot of acetylene at $22 difference per tank fill.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterT (Sep 18, 2020)

I'm not sure I follow you David. You mean $462 is the cost of buying propane torch setup?


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 18, 2020)

PeterT said:


> I'm not sure I follow you David. You mean $462 is the cost of buying propane torch setup?


Sorry Peter, I wasn't clear at all...
$462 is the cost to add propane compatible nozzles to my existing Victor torch bodies.


----------



## DPittman (Sep 19, 2020)

PeterT said:


> I'm not sure I follow you David. You mean $462 is the cost of buying propane torch setup?


Ha ha i couldn't figure it out either but figured i just missed something and didn't want to ask.....

Ya wow. That is a big chunk of change to go to propane.


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 19, 2020)

From what I’ve read, the major benefit of switching from acetylene to propane is the lower fuel cost. 

To do it properly with the appropriate nozzles and reg the math doesn’t work out for a home gamer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicken lights (Sep 19, 2020)

David_R8 said:


> From what I’ve read, the major benefit of switching from acetylene to propane is the lower fuel cost.
> 
> To do it properly with the appropriate nozzles and reg the math doesn’t work out for a home gamer.
> 
> ...


Yes and no, I picked up my torches off Kijiji years ago. They came with one K cylinder of oxygen, regulators, hoses and torch handle. I honestly don’t remember the price but I’m guessing $200-ish. The cutting tips aren’t any more money than oxy-acetylene 

But then again like I said I only ever planned to use it for heating and cutting. I’ve never needed a rosebud tip nor a brazing tip, until very recently wished I had a brazing tip for a little more precision heating


----------



## Chicken lights (Sep 19, 2020)

David_R8 said:


> From what I’ve read, the major benefit of switching from acetylene to propane is the lower fuel cost.
> 
> To do it properly with the appropriate nozzles and reg the math doesn’t work out for a home gamer.
> 
> ...


Yes and no, I picked up my torches off Kijiji years ago. They came with one K cylinder of oxygen, regulators, hoses and torch handle. I honestly don’t remember the price but I’m guessing $200-ish. The cutting tips aren’t any more money than oxy-acetylene 

But then again like I said I only ever planned to use it for heating and cutting. I’ve never needed a rosebud tip nor a brazing tip, until very recently wished I had a brazing tip for a little more precision heating


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 19, 2020)

Chicken lights said:


> Yes and no, I picked up my torches off Kijiji years ago. They came with one K cylinder of oxygen, regulators, hoses and torch handle. I honestly don’t remember the price but I’m guessing $200-ish. The cutting tips aren’t any more money than oxy-acetylene
> 
> But then again like I said I only ever planned to use it for heating and cutting. I’ve never needed a rosebud tip nor a brazing tip, until very recently wished I had a brazing tip for a little more precision heating



Yup, all the gear I picked up totaled 350 including the 125 cu ft tank. 
I picked up a propane tip for the cutting torch and T grade hoses. So I’m inclined to just go with the cutting torch with the propane tip and see how the brazing tips work with propane. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicken lights (Sep 19, 2020)

I’d be interested in seeing how you make out with a brazing tip, the cutting tips are completely different between propane and acetylene 
Something about how the gases mix or something 

But then again that comes back to how they are different in how you light them. I think


----------



## shooter910 (Jan 14, 2021)

I know im late to the party but david_R8 if you haven't got anything yet another option would be "starflame" it is basically a mix of propane and acetylene and will work in you standard acetylene tips for both cutting,heating and welding and yes it is just a little colder than pure acetylene but hotter than propane...if that makes sense?

as a small test you can buy it at the hardware store for your plumbing torch and it is called "mapp gas" 
only down side for home use is it only comes in the bigger tank which cost about $120 to fill (east coast) and not sure what the contract for just it alone but i do know it will outlast the same size acetylene bottle by about 25 to 1 might even be a bit more

How i know this? I run a muffler shop and when we used acetylene we would use one bottle a week switched to starflame and we now get 6 months easily out of that bottle and basically the same size bottles and oxygen consumption is not different enough to see


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 15, 2021)

I'm late to the party as well, just a quick thought here.  I've never rented a bottle in my life, and have had MIG and OA rigs for 40 years.  My OA bottles last about 8 years before I empty them, and then I just pay the 70$  each to recertify them...  this works out to 14$ per year 'rental' for my rig.  the downside is that the Axetylene bottle is B sized (about 30" tall 6" in diameter, and can't offgass enough acetylene to use the large rosebud...  I get spurts of xlene into the tip when I try...


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 15, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> I'm late to the party as well, just a quick thought here.  I've never rented a bottle in my life, and have had MIG and OA rigs for 40 years.  My OA bottles last about 8 years before I empty them, and then I just pay the 70$  each to recertify them...  this works out to 14$ per year 'rental' for my rig.  the downside is that the Axetylene bottle is B sized (about 30" tall 6" in diameter, and can't offgass enough acetylene to use the large rosebud...  I get spurts of xlene into the tip when I try...


I lucked into a B tank so scooped it up and exchanged it for a full tank. 
So I have the same rosebud situation, I'm considering a smaller rosebud as a solution.


----------



## DPittman (Jan 15, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> I'm late to the party as well, just a quick thought here.  I've never rented a bottle in my life, and have had MIG and OA rigs for 40 years.  My OA bottles last about 8 years before I empty them, and then I just pay the 70$  each to recertify them...  this works out to 14$ per year 'rental' for my rig.  the downside is that the Axetylene bottle is B sized (about 30" tall 6" in diameter, and can't offgass enough acetylene to use the large rosebud...  I get spurts of xlene into the tip when I try...


Good to know...I didn't know that could be a problem.  I also have a small acetylene tank and I've been wanting to get a rosebud torch but I will have to keep that in mind.  
I have a "Harris" style torch and finding torch tips seem a bit hard so far.


----------

